# SpeedCubeReview's Petrus Tutorial



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 7, 2020)

There is a great lack of good petrus video tutorials online. But recently, the famous youtuber @SpeedCubeReview has published a video tutorial! It is very well explained, and if you want to learn petrus, I would recommend you check it out!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 7, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> There is a great lack of good petrus video tutorials online. But recently, the famous youtuber @SpeedCubeReview has published a video tutorial! It is very well explained, and if you want to learn petrus, I would recommend you check it out!


NOOOOO I was so lazy and I still only have one part of my tutorial


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 8, 2020)

Awesome! I saw his 1 months of Petrus video and was excited to see the accompyining tutorial. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jun 8, 2020)

@PetrusQuber we are waiting


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> @PetrusQuber we are waiting


Erm, OK?


----------



## newtonlkh (Jun 8, 2020)

Good to see that Petrus is making a come back!


----------



## Petrus_EW (Mar 23, 2021)

It is great to see these tutorials, and see that Petrus is a method that was not forgotten in time.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 23, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> It is great to see these tutorials, and see that Petrus is a method that was not forgotten in time.


~me shuffling guiltily on supposed to haven made a tutorial a year ago~
I have a partly completed guide though on the bright side.
~ Yo arrastrando los pies con sentimiento de culpa en el supuesto de haber hecho un tutorial hace un año ~
Tengo una guía parcialmente completa, aunque en el lado positivo.

I’m hopefully taking Spanish for GCSE so maybe I shouldn’t be using translate lol
Hola


----------



## Petrus_EW (Mar 23, 2021)

Que bueno que hables español. Facilitará mucho la comunicación 


PetrusQuber said:


> ~me shuffling guiltily on supposed to haven made a tutorial a year ago~
> I have a partly completed guide though on the bright side.
> ~ Yo arrastrando los pies con sentimiento de culpa en el supuesto de haber hecho un tutorial hace un año ~
> Tengo una guía parcialmente completa, aunque en el lado positivo.
> ...


Que bueno que hables español, facilitará mucho la comunicación


----------

